# For sale: CO2 10lb canister, CO2 regulator, aquatic life t5 4 bulbs



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

I have some equipment that I would like to clear out, $100 per item OBO. A great setup for a planted tank.

Sold - * Co2 canister tank, used, about half full

Sold - * Co2 regulator with a connector. Regulator has a bubble counter and calenoid with led "on" indicator.

SOLD - * 36 inch light. Aquatic Life t5 4 bulbs with a build in timer.




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

ygpm for the co2


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, I just sent you a PM but not sure if it's gone through.

How much would be asking for all 3 items?


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

All pm answered. @aspiro, I sent ya a separate message. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Everything sold. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

